# Feelings of Dread Before Work?



## GL Nito (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I quite frequently have deep feelings of dread and despair usually starting the night before I have to go into work, or go anywhere for that matter. 

The dread seems to just continually keep building up to crazy levels. It always feels like there is no exit, and I often feel like I'm trapped and I want to just scream.

Anyone else have similar issues and maybe some tips or tricks to help cope with these types of feelings?


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

me too , I dread so bad I almost freak out


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

I used to dread it all the way to work. If I didn't have to keep my hands on the wheel, I think I'd literally be kicking and screaming.


----------



## spaul (Oct 14, 2014)

GL Nito said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I quite frequently have deep feelings of dread and despair usually starting the night before I have to go into work, or go anywhere for that matter.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about anticipatory anxiety? Is so, there's plenty of material online that covers that


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

Most definitely!!!
I get that just starting the day for anything. 
As one of the posters have posted review some online lit about anticipatory anxiety (thanks for pointing out what it could be but most likely is). I will be looking into it as also.
I do try to look forward to at least one probable positive thing each day even if it just to eat an enjoyable meal or a chance to sleep just to get through the day. I am now rethinking about what I do on the daily, weekly or whatever and seeing if I can deal with or drop it (this includes the opportunity to change jobs etc. as it seems the environment and other people tend to trigger this more than the situation itself).


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I have this problem also, not to the level you seem to have it, but there are nights especially sunday night, I start to get a lot of anxiety and I start getting very depressed about having to work the next day, but usually as the week goes on it starts to get a little better, as long as I don't have a terrible day at work. If I have a bad day I get super depressed again.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

I have this every day when i'm in a job. Unemployed at the moment, though.
Also get pure dread when going for job interviews.

What's the best medication for this? Nobody found anything to help here, yet?


----------



## shymeeee (Feb 13, 2013)

I work in a manufacturing plant, and the anxiety and dread I feel stays with me even on days off. While driving to work, I am not happy. I think co-workers tend to see me as hyper-motivated. and the older I get (am pushing 55) the odd-er I appear. Not only that, but when you are as productive as I have been, you also end up a target...first, by people who are jealous of you can do and (more recently) secondly, by peer-group males who are outright jealous of the nightly performance I put on. To me, however, all of the attention -- negative and positive --- tend to make me retreat into a shell and come off as somewhat unfriendly---which brings even more negative attention. Most recently, after all these years my sexuality has been a source of gossip, and when things seemed to be getting out of control, I confidentially outed myself to management, and within about a month it made it to the floor, and so, now I am braving several more storms. All I have done was describe a personal situation which others might benefit from. I am neither complaining nor in need of pity. Thanks for reading.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Try having the first day of a job and already stress out like there's no tomorrow. I feel like it's going to go down that route due to various of reasons. I know I have to suck it up, but this stupid anxiety along with the triggers are not doing me any good.


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

I know this feeling well. Everyday before work I feel panic and that I could just walk out of the shift that day and never return. It's even worse if I feel I screwed up on something the night before, then it's ten times worse. However once I make it in to work and settle in, after the first hour I'm fairly ok by my standards of being ok. Then the joy I feel leaving for the night is the bright spot of my day. 10:30 PM is the best time because at that point I am the furthest point from having to be at work. 10:30 PM on Friday I'm just delighted that I don't have to be at work until 2PM on Monday. It's the best feeling and am slowly approaching it, just one more day if I can make it through today.


----------

